# Wanted to Rent



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I am looking for a 3 to 4 bedroom house with space for a garden that will accept cats to rent within 15 or so miles of Gettysburg, PA. I would include into Maryland as home schooling regulations are less strict there than PA. We will be relocating during the month of May and any information would be appreciated.

Thank you very much.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Bump. 

We will be opening a retail shop in Gettysburg May 1st or thereabouts and would like to find a place to live soon. If not, the shop will have to be run by a local person until next year. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Looks like I'll be living right in Gettysburg. I was hoping to live in the country, but a place couldn't be found.

Nomad


----------



## dahliaqueen (Nov 9, 2005)

Keep checking craigslist- i think this is the best resource for reasonable rentals.

Good luck.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Also check out along old Rt15 aka Harrisburg Pike. You can also check Heidlersville, Beiglersville, Cashtown, Ardntsville and a bunch of other small towns/ villages near Gettysburg.. What type of retail shop are you openning? As Civil War re-enactors we want to know...lol
We are in Gettysburg fairly often during the year, so who knows we may run into each other..

Mike


I just looked and see you are also a re-enactor, Who are you with?
We are members of the 45th PVI, Co K, Birneys Division.
Welcome to Gettysburg


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Everything fell apart concerning the store and the living quarters. They sure have some greedy people in that town. Every time I thought the deal was done the landlord came up with another charge. I'm interviewing in Taneytown tomorrow, so maybe I'll live in Maryland instead. They do have more liberal home schooling regulations there.


Nomad


----------



## hac238 (Jul 17, 2007)

Did you ever get a place Nomad? What is Maryland more liberal on than Pa.? I homeschool in Pa. and have for 10 years. I found it is the school district you live in. Some are more picky than others. I get along well with ours.


----------

